# Terrorismus: Steam und Co. als Keimzelle für Terroristen?



## PCGH-Redaktion (19. Juli 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Terrorismus: Steam und Co. als Keimzelle für Terroristen?*

						Der EU-Koordinator für Terrorismusbekämpfung, Gilles de Kerchove, ist der Meinung, dass Gaming-Plattformen wie Steam, Playstation Network und Xbox Live mehr überwacht werden sollten. Diese Online-Dienste könnten zur Rekrutierung von Terroristen und zur Geldwäsche genutzt werden.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Terrorismus: Steam und Co. als Keimzelle für Terroristen?*


----------



## Waupee (19. Juli 2020)

Ich wußte doch das was mit Steam nicht so ganz i.o. ist 

Da wird einen ja alles klar die üben alle auf Steam und co.


----------



## Research (19. Juli 2020)

Und Rassisten!
Und!
Sexisten.

Weil es Gamer sind.
Deswegen auch Alt-Right.

Jetzt auch auf PCGH: 
Erfahrt wie toll der Homosexuelle Spongebob ist.
Diese 10 Dinge in Spielen die du nie eraten hättest!
7 unglaubliche Ereignisse in der Spielentwicklung die dich zu tränen rühren.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (19. Juli 2020)

Wäre ja schön wenn man das 20 seitige Konstrukt des Herrn Gilles de Kerchove als Quelle angegeben hätte und nicht zwei Artikel aus der Zeit und der The Independent wo der "nette" Herr mit keiner Silbe erwähnt wird.


----------



## Basileukum (19. Juli 2020)

Mit Sicherheit sind nicht die anglo und amerikanischen Terroraktionen (getarnt als Befreiungskriege) ein Hort des Terrorismus, oder die Bemühungen im Nahen Osten einen Dritten Tempel, den keiner braucht oder der was nützt, zu errichten, ein Hort des Terrorismus. NEIN denkende Menschen SICHER NICHT! 

Auch das Chaos und die Ungerechtigkeit, welche im Westen BEWUSST eingerührt werden, die dienen SICHER NICHT als Hort des rechten/linken, öko, islamischen etc. Terrorismus! NEIN, denkender MENSCH, sicher NICHT! 

Auch die Geheimdienste, bzw. "outgesorcete" Quellen, welche den "Terrorismus" aktiv mitgestalten, sind KEINE Quelle des Terrorismus! 

Jetzt wissen wir Bescheid, eine Presseagentur hat verkündet: "Steam und Co." sind es! Oh Gott, ich bin so froh, das ich solche dumme Spacken in der Funktionselite habe, die so einen Gehirndurchfall möglich machen. Weiß nicht was die alten Penner in ihren Pöstchen aufgeilt, Blowjob an ner geladenen Schrotflinte und dabei erregt am Abzug fingern, eventuell?  Schön den Leuten die Kagge ins Gesicht reiben, bis es auch noch der Dümmste nicht mehr für Schokolade hält.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 164118 (19. Juli 2020)

Es kommt bei Politikern in letzter Zeit verdächtig oft vor dass die Stufe der eigenen Unfähigkeit überschritten wird.
Trump, Bolsonaro, Johnson sind da nur die Spitze vom Eisberg. Was da noch unterhalb des Wasserspiegels vor sich hinkeimt kann man nur erahnen.
Von unserer Europaursel kann man auch schon die Betonfrisur durchschimmern sehen und der Krawallkim war auch schon länger still.
Es sind auch oft Personen in diesem Berufsstand zu finden bei denen es als Lehrer nicht gereicht hat da sie lieber bevormunden als zu lehren und Anwälte die ihre Auffassung von Recht und Gesetz an der Schweinsdorfer Förderschule gemalt haben. 
Ich glaube es wird eine spannende Dekade.
Ich mache mir jetzt erstmal Popcorn und grinse der Zukunft ins Gesicht.

Bleibt in der Pandemie zu hoffen dass diese die Selbstheilungskraft der Natur ist.


----------



## Trollmanns (19. Juli 2020)

Terrorists win...


----------



## Gamer090 (19. Juli 2020)

Der Typ hat von Games sowas von keine Ahnung. Das Spiele für Geldwäsche genutzt werden ist doch nun wirklich sehr weit hergeholt.

Die Überwachung kann er vergessen, wenn jemand sein Steam Guthaben mit Prepay Karten aus dem Supermarkt aufladen will, dann soll der das auch tun können.
Für Käufe bei Steam muss man sowieso seine Adresse angeben, wird zwar nicht wirklich geprüft, aber die meisten werden keine Erfundene Adresse haben.


----------



## wuselsurfer (19. Juli 2020)

> Der EU-Koordinator für Terrorismusbekämpfung, Gilles de Kerchove, ist  der Meinung, dass Gaming-Plattformen wie Steam, Playstation Network und  Xbox Live mehr überwacht werden sollten. Diese Online-Dienste könnten  zur Rekrutierung von Terroristen und zur Geldwäsche genutzt werden.


Es wäre wohl besser, mal Irland und die anderen Steuerbetrügerstaaten zu überwachen, um die Geldwäsche der Großkonzerne zu unterbinden.


----------



## humanaccount (19. Juli 2020)

Die Möglichkeit besteht, da hat er sicherlich nicht unrecht.
Unterm Strich würde man aktuell aber mit Atombomben auf Spatzen schießen und sich dann wundern, dass die Kakerlaken überleben.


----------



## PCTom (19. Juli 2020)

MariaEY76 schrieb:


> Lasst uns heute Abend einndr Frud beiten!
> --



OK dann ne Runde Warzone oder?


----------



## Doitschland (20. Juli 2020)

Das es aber auch nie aufhört damit, es ist einfach nur noch ermüdend und langweilig... vor allem sind "hätte, könnte und vielleicht" sehr gute Argumente, was ein Hansel


----------



## xzak (20. Juli 2020)

Nene wirklich Rekrutiert wird doch nur in WOW das weis doch jedes Kind heute.


----------



## Nightslaver (20. Juli 2020)

2013 war World of Warcraft der Treffpunkt für Terroristen und "musste" überwacht werden:

Gnom oder Spion?: NSA jagt Terroristen bei World of Warcraft | STERN.de

heute halt Steam und PSN und morgen ist es dann halt das Forum von PCGH und Bild, "wo mit ultrageheimen Codewörtern" Terroristen rekrutiert werden .

Natürlich auch eine Möglichkeit den  Überwachungs- und Datenkrakenstaat bis in den letzten Winkel des Lebens seiner Bürger auszuweiten, wie man ja jüngst auch erst wieder mit den Coronadaten bei der Polizei sehen konnte... 

Daten von Infizierten - Polizei sammelt in mehreren Bundeslaendern Coronavirus-Listen


----------



## Bevier (20. Juli 2020)

Soviele Beweise, dass ich Terrorist bin, ich mein, ich hab WoW, Steam, GoG, PSN, ein PCGH-Account (besonders verdächtig!!!, sowas haben nur Schwerkriminelle, potenitelle Massenmörder und Amokläufer!) und ich bin auch noch auf Twitch unterwegs, wo sich demnächst alle Terroristen treffen werden. Schade, dass die seltendämlichen Politiker das noch nicht entdeckt haben, sonst würden sich in jedem Stream sich die Zuschauerzahlen verdoppeln, allein durch die Beamten, die die ganzen böhsen Terroristen jagen. Ich sollte mich besser sofort stellen... -.-


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. Juli 2020)

PCGH-Redaktion schrieb:


> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Terrorismus: Steam und Co. als Keimzelle für Terroristen?*


Wir alle wissen ja, dass Killerspielespieler potenzielle Amokläufer sind!!!!

Darum ist es naheliegend, dass man dort z.B. über Spielechats User für Terroristische Anschläge rekrutiert, Das ist wie mit Anrufen von Headhuntern im Job. Bekommt man auch tagtäglich, fast häufiger. Wie oft wurdet ihr schon über Steam von zwielichten Gestalten angesprochen, die Euch als Agent anwerben wollten? Das ist mir absolut regelmäßig garnicht üassiert und damiut der eindeutige Beweis, wie unglaublich gefährlich Steam und Ko sind. Da muss unbediungt sofort gehandelt werden. Wo ist denn der KSK, wenn man ihn braucht? Sollte man nicht alle Steam-User sofort polizeilich vorladen und befragen?

Ich will potentielle Optionen nicht kleinreden, kann aber trotzzdem wieder nur Lächeln und dne Kopf schütteln.


----------



## SFT-GSG (20. Juli 2020)

Es ist wie immer, was man nicht kennt, davor muss man Angst haben. 

Und Anonymität ist ja Gift für jeden Staat, da muss man einen Grund finden Steam und co zu überwachen.


----------

